# BeeHive Run, 26th February



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The B'ham boys can't do without lamb shank and waffles so, as usual, we'll meet at 1:00pm at the Legh Arms in Adlington for a couple of hours of play time, followed by a delicious meal.
Anyone apart from Steve, Geoff and myself? :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

And I thought you might have been tempted by Hev's run on the 26th Dani...a little cruise up with Obiwan and KiTT caTT? :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55368

Jac x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> And I thought you might have been tempted by Hev's run on the 26th Dani...a little cruise up with Obiwan and KiTT caTT? :wink:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55368
> 
> Jac x


or this 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55496

up for a meet then :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought you might have been tempted by Hev's run on the 26th Dani...a little cruise up with Obiwan and KiTT caTT? :wink:
> ...


I am tempted by both, Dave&David.

But I will give the Easter one first choice if I go  I still need to sort a few things before I can decide.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Easter one will be a good one, a couple of nights out should be fun :lol: - not that Hevs one won't be :wink:

I'll only get a few hours of joy from the Feb one ....work grrrrrrrrrr 

So hopefully see you and Ron in April? Go on, you know you want to 

Sorry for dragging your thread off topic 

Jac x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

March?

I thought the Easter one was in April :? Oh no, here we go again :lol:

Hopefully you can make our meet Dani - sorry for the double hijack


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry Dani as already posted we are on our way up North that weekend unless kiTTcaTT makes a run for her own independence and the fantastic food at the Bee Hive :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A candidate for you Dani

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56496


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> The Easter one will be a good one, a couple of nights out should be fun :lol: - not that Hevs one won't be :wink:
> 
> I'll only get a few hours of joy from the Feb one ....work grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


I'll try my best to join you 



ObiWan said:


> A candidate for you Dani
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56496


Thanks, Barry,

James has contacted me already and is happy with the date.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

beehive sounds good.

just keep me informed of dates and stuff.... either post or pm

Got APR Demo put on yesterday and its incredible... gotta get me this on a permenant basis when the demo ends.

see you all soon will be good to meet you all.

James


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> beehive sounds good.
> 
> just keep me informed of dates and stuff.... either post or pm
> 
> James


James,

the date is the 26th February, meeting time is 1:00pm and the starting point is the Legh Arms in Adlington on the A523 between Poynton and Macclesfield.

Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I shall be in attendance  As for my vehicle - will probably be the 320cd, especially if Geoff's coming - I know he loves diesel power !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I shall be in attendance  As for my vehicle - will probably be the 320cd, especially if Geoff's coming - I know he loves diesel power !!


Excellent, Jonathan

See you a week on Sunday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like we now have:

Steve (TT_Law)
Goeff (Jagman)
Jonathan (Mosschops)
Alan&Kelly (Al-B)
Dani (A3DFU)
James (Soulctrla)

Anyone else?? James, are you a definite? I need to book a table.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah count me in

with fixed suspension and a wheel which now remains upright even in corners i can be there as planned.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> yeah count me in
> 
> with fixed suspension and a wheel which now remains upright even in corners i can be there as planned.


Great stuff, James


----------



## dave_w (Dec 14, 2005)

I should be there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dave_w said:


> I should be there


Super  
I'll see you on Sunday


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Count me in, if Obi is up to it he will be my co-pilot (he will decide on the day)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> Count me in, if Obi is up to it he will be my co-pilot (he will decide on the day)


BrillianTT, Sue 

Mega munch here we come [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Oh, don't forget your snow boots: it's pretty raw out there. Some of the roads were closed yesterday and it was snowing again this morning!!!


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Just stuck my head out of the window to see the pennines and its looking pretty white up there with the promise of more snow on the way.

I figure - ifs its snowing here its gonna be nice and snowy in Chamonix when i go next week.

Looking forward to tomorrow guys - see you at 1 -

oh Danni - just clocked you and your (hubbie/boyfriend/lover/brother/) delete as appropriate in Wilmslow parked up outside Starbucks... I WAS BEEPING and Waving like a fool and nearly stuck mine into the back of some Skoda trying to get your attention. ha - oh well see you tomorrow

J 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> oh Danni - just clocked you and your (hubbie/boyfriend/lover/brother/) delete as appropriate in Wilmslow parked up outside Starbucks... I WAS BEEPING and Waving like a fool and nearly stuck mine into the back of some Skoda trying to get your attention. ha - oh well see you tomorrow
> 
> J 8)


I was wondering about all those TTs that went past.

To satisfy your curiosity, James, it was a friend I went out with for lunch.
Believe it or not: we turned friends after he ran into my car about two years ago :roll: 
Oh, and because of his driving style I banned him from coming on cruises, which he did until summer last year 

See all of you tomorrow 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: can't do anything in secret - can I. Not with *my* car :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> Just stuck my head out of the window to see the pennines and its looking pretty white up there with the promise of more snow on the way.


pps: yes, it's still pretty white up there. And the forecast is for -3C tonight = icy roads 

Chamonix: I was skiing there in 1972. Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Arrrrggghhhh !! In the words of Victor Meldrew "I don't believe it", I can't make tomorrow Dani - my apologies. I think the Beemer is cursing me and doesn't wan't me to play with the TT's 

There's only one solution - Im going to have to buy another TT.....now then where did I put that Cheque book.

Jonathan


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

:wink: BMW's Phah ! :wink:

whats the matter with it dude....? thats a shame - was looking forward to meeting all those who are involved tomorrow...

I have fresh batteries and an empty compact flash card in my Cam ready for some hot pics in the snow...

A3DFU (danni) no - you cant hide - if you were trying to be stealth like and hide in that car you would be doing a terrible job of it. oh and "FRIEND" yeah - whatever i know its your secret lover ..... 

I know you dont know what i look like (yet) and prolly dont recognise my car yet... but I cant believe you didnt see me today - i was going insane on my horn in Wilmslow - just about everyone else in the street was looking at me waving and grinning like a fool... oh well 

So... tomorrow then. Ill be there and as for Mosschops not turning up - i have a mate coming along for the ride so he can use up his place at the dinner table when we go for a feed.

See you in the morning all. - Danni if you decide on a career with M15 / M16 change your car... maybe Copacabanna orange or a nice Midori Green colour would be a little less conspicuous. :lol:

James


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dani

Will you do that cruise before the meal or after

Because I am not too bothered about the meal


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> Dani
> 
> Will you do that cruise before the meal or after
> 
> Because I am not too bothered about the meal


Usually meet leigh arms ,,,, cruise ,, food


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Arrrrggghhhh !! In the words of Victor Meldrew "I don't believe it", I can't make tomorrow Dani - my apologies. I think the Beemer is cursing me and doesn't wan't me to play with the TT's
> 
> There's only one solution - Im going to have to buy another TT.....now then where did I put that Cheque book.
> 
> Jonathan


Sorry to hear tis Jonathan,

you can always co-pilot me. My passenger seat will be free ...



DGW131 said:


> Dani
> 
> Will you do that cruise before the meal or after
> 
> Because I am not too bothered about the meal


It's meet, chat, cruise, photos, cruise and meal just like David said



davidg said:


> Usually meet leigh arms ,,,, cruise ,, food





Soulctrla said:


> A3DFU (dani) no - you cant hide - if you were trying to be stealth like and hide in that car you would be doing a terrible job of it. oh and "FRIEND" yeah - whatever i know its your secret lover .....
> 
> James


Me = stealth = no chance!!!!!!!!!! I should have bought a silver or black TT for that!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Me = stealth = no chance!!!!!!!!!! I should have bought a silver or black TT for that!!!


           

Silver WITHOUT A SPOILER how steath is that :wink: :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Me = stealth = no chance!!!!!!!!!! I should have bought a silver or black TT for that!!!
> ...


Muuaahhhhh ..... I can only think of one TT I know .... :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's sunny at the moment [smiley=sunny.gif]

Let's hope it stays this way.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys....

Thanks to all.. had a good day... was nice to meet you.

I have a few good pics from today - pretty difficult doing the tracking shots because of the narrow roads and general pace we were moving at... my co-pilot did his best and so after I have sorted the bad from the good ill post em up... probably be tomorrow...

Im far too full from the meal....great food.....

Thanks again -


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hey guys...................... where's all your photies? ..................... get em posted! 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> hey guys...................... where's all your photies? ..................... get em posted!
> 
> Hev x


Thankfully no pictures of me coughing up my lunch all over Dani's back wheels outside the Bee Hive................... well being Yellow has its advantages sometimes


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

where's all your pages ????

here is how you do it.... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=55368


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> where's all your pages ???? here is how you do it.... quote]
> 
> Ok/// well done... there were 4 cars on ours.... the pics are to be sorted and made low rez so i dont kill the forum....
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Thankfully no pictures of me coughing up my lunch all over Dani's back wheels outside the Bee Hive................... well being Yellow has its advantages sometimes :oops:[/quote said:


> Damn it - i think i had left when this happened- or you can be asured that I would have taken plenty of photos.... had my long lens with me to so you would have been easily in range and i wouldnt have had to smell it.
> 
> Sorry to hear you spewed up.. hope your feeling better.
> 
> Good to meet you Obiwan.. and infact all of you. Look forward to the next rendezvous.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Ok/// well done... there were 4 cars on ours.... the pics are to be sorted and made low rez so i dont kill the forum....
> 
> Ill post up later....
> 
> And as good as it was - hardly worth 36 pages.... :wink:


Hey we didn't kill the forum (I don't think :? :roll

36 pages, we obviously talk too much 

We want pics, we want pics, we want pics ..............................

Hev x :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Thankfully no pictures of me coughing up my lunch all over Dani's back wheels outside the Bee Hive................... well being Yellow has its advantages sometimes :oops:[/quote:3b3i3d7s said:
> 
> 
> > Damn it - i think i had left when this happened- or you can be asured that I would have taken plenty of photos.... had my long lens with me to so you would have been easily in range and i wouldnt have had to smell it.
> ...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > Ok/// well done... there were 4 cars on ours.... the pics are to be sorted and made low rez so i dont kill the forum....
> ...


We just need an English Hev then we can have 36 pages, wait until the transfer window opens in the summer and we might just dig deep enough into our pockets to make a serious bid


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> We just need an English Hev then we can have 36 pages, wait until the transfer window opens in the summer and we might just dig deep enough into our pockets to make a serious bid


 :lol: 
I might be tagging along to Davidg's at the start of April  so you won't have to wait 'till the summer ........................ anyway, I thought you lot had short arms and deep pockets anway! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > We just need an English Hev then we can have 36 pages, wait until the transfer window opens in the summer and we might just dig deep enough into our pockets to make a serious bid
> ...


If you come down to Daves you (and Gillian of course) can stay at ours if you like, we will just lock the doors so you cannot get back, the keys will be at the bottom of our deep pockets


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Thank you ........ can we get out to go to the meet tho? :wink: What it is to be popular, Dave's offered a bed too. We won't know 'till nearer the time if we'll be down on the Saturday or not (Gill may have childcare probs ) - I will definately be there on the Sunday at the very least 

Hev x

ps. I'm not diggin' at the bottom of your pockets! - Sue might get a tad upset  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys...................... where's all your photies? ..................... get em posted!
> ...


I would have given you the yet wash here to clean up the mess :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, no pics from me this time. I'm sure James did a good job 8)


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

> Sorry, no pics from me this time. I'm sure James did a good job


Your damn right ! :wink:

here are the pics as promised...



> Check the salt crystals out


http://www.atelierone.co.uk/audi/beefeb/salty.jpg



> danni leads the way


http://www.atelierone.co.uk/audi/beefeb/dannisteveobi.jpg



> all in attendance (minus me)


http://www.atelierone.co.uk/audi/beefeb/all05.jpg



> The Reservoir Dogs @ Tittesworth (we stopped to top it up)


http://www.atelierone.co.uk/audi/beefeb/reservoirdogs.jpg



> Stick to the roads, stay off the moors


http://www.atelierone.co.uk/audi/beefeb/moors.jpg



> Still on the moors


http://www.atelierone.co.uk/audi/beefeb/moors2.jpg



> Even More uphill


http://www.atelierone.co.uk/audi/beefeb/uphill.jpg

Hope you all like the pics.... Danni you owe me a screen wash !


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice pictures. Now I know why you spent so long driving on the opposite side of the road, who's is that dirty black one at the back. It was spotless when it arrived.

Should have been called Dani's cow pat and mud slinging cruise. I am sure we actually missed at least one mud patch on the A54


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Nice pictures. Now I know why you spent so long driving on the opposite side of the road


Come on OB... surely you could "sense" why i was on the wrong side of the road.... "for a lil bit of perspective"

I have high res images of all pics if there are any you would like bigger then just let me know mate.

James


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I wish we had roads like this round here  Must be great for cruising


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You should come on one paul, the roads are just awesome. We can put you up for a night or wo no problem


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> You should come on one paul, the roads are just awesome. We can put you up for a night or wo no problem


Much as I would love to - that's easier said than done with my brood. Only get a couple of kid-free weekends away each year if we're really lucky


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > You should come on one paul, the roads are just awesome. We can put you up for a night or wo no problem
> ...


KiTTcaTT can always babysiTT, bring them with you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Nice idea Barry but Saskia, being deaf-blind and with multiple medicinal requirements, is a bit of a handful for the uninitiated! I won't tell KiTTcaTT that you volunteered her though :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


You are a gentleman and you know best but if you do get the chance then Dani knows roads in the Pennines that are just breathtaking. I have been about half a dozen times now and do not have a clue where she takes us we just hang on for the ride and the views


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice pictures, James 8) 
You're the official camera man from now on :lol:

Barry, I can find roads that are even more caked in mud :wink:

Paul, as Barry said: if at all possible ........


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Id like to suggest you dont find any roads that have more mud on them

I enjoyed the run but as you guys were laughing about me being really really obsessive about keeping my car clean you should be aware it has left me upset since sunday....

With the pressures of late night working in the office and little free time to clean my car except on weekends my car is disgusting and upsets me everytime i get into it at the moment... Even after jetwashing it on the way home from the run on sunday in the dark I couldnt get it "James" Clean.

Those roads are cool but there was a part where i felt many stones hitting my car.... its like a disturbance in the force... sure Obiwan will agree.

@Obiwan
Did you get that rear suspension and your ride height sorted out mate?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Id like to suggest you dont find any roads that have more mud on them
> 
> I enjoyed the run but as you guys were laughing about me being really really obsessive about keeping my car clean you should be aware it has left me upset since sunday....
> 
> ...


Ride height will be sorted thanks, going back in to Audi some time this week, just got to get the time to get it to them.

The force is clean with this one :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> Id like to suggest you dont find any roads that have more mud on them
> 
> I enjoyed the run but as you guys were laughing about me being really really obsessive about keeping my car clean you should be aware it has left me upset since sunday....


Tell you what, James:

next time you can wash your car here, I have a jet washer plus light outside. You only need to pay a little price for this: wash mine too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > Id like to suggest you dont find any roads that have more mud on them
> ...


And mine


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Soulctrla said:
> ...


That's a deal then  :wink:


----------

